# Newbie with GenieGO questions



## Smokeyspop (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm new here and hoping to get some understanding on how the GenieGO is working from a practical sense. Any help is greatly appreciated. My questions are:
1) if all of my 4 dvrs are networked with shared playlists, will one GenieGO unit plugged into one of the dvrs give me access to all of my programming through GenieGO?
2) how big are the files that transfer to laptops/iPads/etc? For example, how big is a 2-hour program going to take up on my 16 gb iPad?
3) how long is the transfer process? 
4) is the transfer process done by connecting the GenieGO to my laptop/iPad/iPhone/etc via USB or is it wireless?
5) has anyone had success getting the unit for free?

Thanks, again, for any help you all can provide.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Smokeyspop said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new here and hoping to get some understanding on how the GenieGO is working from a practical sense. Any help is greatly appreciated. My questions are:
> 1) if all of my 4 dvrs are networked with shared playlists, will one GenieGO unit plugged into one of the dvrs give me access to all of my programming through GenieGO?
> ...


1) Yes
2) It's been a while but I think it's about 400 MB per hour
3) 30 days but can be re-odownloaded
4) transcode is 1:1, 1 hour for a 1 hour program. done unattended on the geniego (you can close the client. Download is about 5 min. per hour program, depending on your network
5) Probably depends on the CSR and your history, but just had a friend get one free on his new setup.

Go for it, particularly if you travel.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Smokeyspop said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new here and hoping to get some understanding on how the GenieGO is working from a practical sense. Any help is greatly appreciated. My questions are:
> 1) if all of my 4 dvrs are networked with shared playlists, will one GenieGO unit plugged into one of the dvrs give me access to all of my programming through GenieGO?
> ...


For #1, the GenieGo does not plug into a DVR. It has an ethernet connection so you connect it to an available port on your router/switch. That also means that your networked DVR's need to be connected also need to have connectivity to your network that the GenieGo is connected to.

#2, a 30 minute recording of Storage Wars was 281,408KB


----------



## Smokeyspop (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for your replies. So the go unit can actually stay in my server room and the transfer process can occur wirelessly?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Smokeyspop said:


> Awesome. Thanks for your replies. So the go unit can actually stay in my server room and the transfer process can occur wirelessly?


Yep, anywhere as long as it has internet connectivity, access to your wireless router and can see your HD DVR's on the same IP network.


----------



## Smokeyspop (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks again for your help. I just got the Cust retention dept to ship me one for free!


----------

